# Operatore ai servizi di ristorazione



## irene.acler

Hola, buenos días 

Tengo que traducir la siguiente frase en español:
_Attestato di qualifica professionale triennale come Operatore ai servizi di ristorazione conseguito presso il C.F.P. di xxx._

(C.F.P es un Centro di Formazione Professionale)

No estoy segura, pero mi intento es el siguiente:
_Certificación de Educación Profesional Trienal como Operador de Servicios de Hotelería y Restoración en el Centro de Formación Profesional de xxx._

¿Podéis echarme una mano por favor?
Muchas gracias de antemano


----------



## Antpax

Hola Iri:

La verdad es que es complicado. La educación no es lo mío pero podría ser algo así como "Certificado/Título de formación profesional (módulo de tres años) como Técnico/Operador de Servicios de Hostelería y Restauración obtenido en el Centro de Formación Profesional de...".

La verdad es que no lo tengo muy claro, porque a lo mejor habría que buscar los equivalentes. Por aquí se usa más "técnico" que "operador", pero no estoy seguro. Lo de triennale, lo he entendido como que es de tres años ¿es eso?. Por otro lado, a los cursos de FP se les suele llamar módulos, por eso lo puse. El problema, es que aquí no se suelen poner los años, pues cada título tiene especificada su duración, así por ejemplo, creo que los de tres años sería el FP II (los de dos años FP I y luego está el FP III que no sé de cuanto tiempo es).

Bueno, como te dije, este no es mi campo, así que mejor espera a ver más opinones.

Saluti.

Ant


----------



## irene.acler

Hola Ant 
"Triennale" significa que es de tres años, sí.
Eh, me imagino que es difícil buscar un equivalente..pero lo que dices ya es algo interesante y me puede ayudar, muchas gracias.

A ver si otros tienes más opiniones 

Gracias Ant, ciao!!


----------



## Schenker

Hola Irene.

Attestato es "certificado" o "certificación".

Para "ristorazione" encontré "*hos*telería" y "catering" (por si acaso es una palabra en inglés aceptada por la RAE, por eso está incluida en su diccionario). "Restoración" no existe  y "restauración" es otra cosa.

Puede ser que "qualifica" sea "grado" en este caso.

Lo de "operador" debes traducirlo como "experto", ya que en esta área laboral no se usa ni "técnico" ni "operador", estas 2 palabras son proprias de otros sectores 

La parte final yo la traduciría "... en servicios de hostelería obtenido en...".

Espero haber ayudado.

Saludos.


----------



## gatogab

Irenita, lo que es para los italianos un 'Operatore socio-assistenziale' en castellano se traduce como 'Técnico de la Rehabilitaciòn'.
Quiero decir que màs que _*operado*r_ se usa _*técnico.*_

gg


----------



## 0scar

Técnico en Hotelería y Gastronomía


----------



## irene.acler

Tengo una pregunta: ¿se dice "hotelería" u "hostelería" en este caso? Porque veo que algunos ponen una, otro ponen otra..


----------



## gatogab

*Hostelería*
*Hotelería*

gg​


----------



## irene.acler

Jaja, vale. Pues aquí va mi otra pregunta  ¿Cuál es el término más frecuente entre los dos?


----------



## gatogab

irene.acler said:


> Jaja, vale. Pues aquí va mi otra pregunta  ¿Cuál es el término más frecuente entre los dos?


 
Yo diría 'hoteleria'.

Abrazotes.

gg


----------



## irene.acler

Vale, muchas gracias 

Saludos


----------



## Neuromante

Sin mirar las definiciones aportadas por Gatogab; yo solo conozco *Hostelería *De hecho aquí cerca hay una Escuela Oficial de Hostelería de titularidad gubernamental.

No sé si Restauración no existe "oficialmente" pero hasta a nivel ministerial lo usan, así qué... tú misma


----------



## 0scar

En el RAE para mi asombro aparece *restauración* (administración/actividad de restaurante) y *restaurador* (dueño/director de restaurante).
Eso si, sobre el v. *restaurar* no hay ni media palabra del RAE que indique directamente que tiene algo que ver con la comida. 

Yo me pregunto ¿cuánta gente cuando le dicen *restauración* o *restaurador* piensa en un restaurante y no en un tipo que restaura una obra de arte?
Cuando alguien dice que estudia *restauración* ¿quién piensa que el tipo quiere administrar un restaurante en vez de arreglar a la Mona Lisa?


----------



## gatogab

> En el RAE para mi asombro aparece *restauración* (administración/actividad de restaurante) y *restaurador* (dueño/director de restaurante).


*restauración =* ristorazione.
*restaurador =* ristoratore.

gg


----------



## irene.acler

Coincido con Oscar. En español los dos términos pueden ser un poco desviantes. Yo lo primero que pienso al ver el término "restauración" es que hace referencia a la actividad de restaurar a una obra de arte.


----------



## Antpax

irene.acler said:


> Coincido con Oscar. En español los dos términos pueden ser un poco desviantes. Yo lo primero que pienso al ver el término "restauración" es que hace referencia a la actividad de restaurar a una obra de arte.


 
Hola:

Tienes razón, puede crear confusión. La verdad es que sí que se usa, pero casi siempre con "grandes cocineros" como Adrià, Arzak y toda esa gente, con restaurantes más "normales" no se usa tanto. 

Saluti.

Ant


----------



## Neuromante

Bueno:
En realidad se usa cada vez más (Por eso de que hasta el encargado de los perros calientes de un puesto callejero cree que es el mejor cocinero del mundo) y cada vez provoca más confución.


----------



## 0scar

Antpax said:


> Hola:
> 
> La verdad es que sí que se usa, pero casi siempre con *"grandes cocineros"* como Adrià, Arzak y toda esa gente, con restaurantes más "normales" no se usa tanto.


 
Fijate que es un error, restauradores no son los chefs, porque cocinan. Lo serían si también dirigen el negocio.
Un restaurador no tiene porque saber cocinar. 

*restaurador*
*3. *m. y f. Persona que tiene o dirige un restaurante. U. t. c. adj.



_Real Academia Española © _


----------



## Antpax

0scar said:


> Fijate que es un error, restauradores no son los chefs, porque cocinan. Lo serían si también dirigen el negocio.
> Un restaurador no tiene porque saber cocinar.
> 
> *restaurador*
> *3. *m. y f. Persona que tiene o dirige un restaurante. U. t. c. adj.
> 
> 
> 
> _Real Academia Española © _


 
Es que por norma general, hacen las dos cosas, de hecho, cada vez cocinan menos. Sobre todo algunos que hasta tienen varios restaurantes, con lo que es complicado ser el cocinero en todos.

Saludos.

Ant


----------



## 0scar

Pero ahonda la confusión.
Si alguien dice que estudia para Técnico* Restaurador* la gente creerá que estudia arte y una minoria sospechara que estudia cocina. Y no es ni una cosa ni la otra.


----------



## irene.acler

Schenker said:


> Hola Irene.
> 
> Attestato es "certificado" o "certificación".
> 
> Para "ristorazione" encontré "*hos*telería" y "catering" (por si acaso es una palabra en inglés aceptada por la RAE, por eso está incluida en su diccionario). "Restoración" no existe  y "restauración" es otra cosa.
> 
> Puede ser que "qualifica" sea "grado" en este caso.
> 
> Lo de "operador" debes traducirlo como "experto", ya que en esta área laboral no se usa ni "técnico" ni "operador", estas 2 palabras son proprias de otros sectores
> 
> La parte final yo la traduciría "... en servicios de hostelería obtenido en...".
> 
> Espero haber ayudado.
> 
> Saludos.


Gracias Schenker por las sugerencias 

¿Qué opinan los demás sobre el término "catering" como traducción de "ristorazione"?


----------



## 0scar

Las empresas de "catering" son "fábricas" de comida para aviones,fiestas grandes, comedores de empresas etc.
Son una parte del negocio de la gastronomía pero no son restaurantes. Algunos restaurantes accesoriamente pueden tener servicio de "catering".

_*catering*_*.*
(Voz inglesa).

*1. *m. Servicio de suministro de comidas y bebidas a aviones, trenes, colegios, etc.

_Real Academia Española © _


----------



## gatogab

> ¿Qué opinan los demás sobre el término "catering" como traducción de "ristorazione"?


 
Sembra che _catering_ sia la distribuizione o collocazione della ristorazione in determinati posti e situazioni, come per esempio, un buffet in un matrimonio, una festa all'aria aperta , negli aerei, nelle navi, e così via.
_Catering_ sarebbe la fornitura del cibo.
PD
Irenita, mira lo que encontré:
http://www.cett.es/ciclesformatiushoteleria/html/cast/tecnico-superior-en-restauracion.html
Tenemos: técnico, hotelería y restauración. A te raccappezzarti!!

gg


----------



## irene.acler

Sí, ahora he controlado. Efectivamente "catering" y "ristorazione" no coinciden.
Pero si "restauración" puede ser desviante, y el "catering" es otra cosa, ¿qué os parece si dejo simplemente "hostelería"?


----------



## gatogab

irene.acler said:


> Sí, ahora he controlado. Efectivamente "catering" y "ristorazione" no coinciden.
> Pero si "restauración" puede ser desviante, y el "catering" es otra cosa, ¿qué os parece si dejo simplemente "hostelería"?


Da una occhiata al mio post precedente. Ho aggiunto qualcosa.
Abrazotes.
gg


----------



## Schenker

De nada Irene

Mmm, leyendo la definición de "ristorazione" en el DeMauro (definizioni), no me parece para nada lejano a la definición de "catering"... Pero es mi opinión solamente 

 attività o servizio di preparazione e distribuzione di pasti in esercizi pubblici: _apparecchiature per la r._; _r. collettiva_, fornitura di pasti preconfezionati a scuole, aziende, ecc.; _r. veloce_, _rapida_, r. con vivande adatte a essere consumate nel corso di un pasto molto veloce 


Saludos.


----------



## irene.acler

Vale, gracias, he mirado.
He visto que en Google si pongo "técnico de restauración" la mayoría de las veces hace referencia al restauro, a los bienes culturales, etc. Entonces, si pusiera "técnico de hostelería y restauración", para especificar el ámbito de estudio, ¿sería redundante?



Schenker said:


> De nada Irene
> 
> Mmm, leyendo la definición de "ristorazione" en el DeMauro (definizioni), no me parece para nada lejano a la definición de "catering"... Pero es mi opinión solamente
> 
> attività o servizio di preparazione e distribuzione di pasti in esercizi pubblici: _apparecchiature per la r._; _r. collettiva_, fornitura di pasti preconfezionati a scuole, aziende, ecc.; _r. veloce_, _rapida_, r. con vivande adatte a essere consumate nel corso di un pasto molto veloce
> 
> 
> Saludos.


 
Yo lo veo diferente. El "catering" es simplemente el suministro, mientras que la "ristorazione", además del suministro (o sea, la "distribuzione"), incluye también la preparación de la comida.


----------



## Schenker

Yo tengo entendido que las empresas de catering, hacen y distribuyen la comida  Wikipedia

Otra definicion que encontré en Google dice: _Las empresas de catering se definen como aquellas que elaboran comidas. desde una cocina central para transportarla hasta el lugar en el que ha de ser consumida."_


----------



## irene.acler

Ah, vale. Pues entonces podría ser al fin y al cabo..Bueno, gracias a ti y a todos.


----------



## Schenker

De nada


----------



## 0scar

irene.acler said:


> Hola, buenos días
> 
> Tengo que traducir la siguiente frase en español:
> _Attestato di qualifica professionale triennale come Operatore ai servizi di ristorazione conseguito presso il C.F.P. di xxx._


 
Viendo de nuevo la pregunta original la traducción es *Técnico en Servicio de Catering*.
Esto no tiene que ver con la adm. de hoteles y restaurantes.
El hilo núnca tendría que haber derivado para ese lado.


----------



## gatogab

Irenita, il nostro ha fatto un corso di ristoratore o de catering?
gg


----------



## irene.acler

Gato, il nostro ha fatto la scuola alberghiera per intenderci, per diventare cuoco.


----------



## gatogab

irene.acler said:


> Gato, il nostro ha fatto la scuola alberghiera per intenderci, per diventare cuoco.


Allora può andare bene il corso proposto in quel 'link' ?


> PD
> Irenita, mira lo que encontré:
> http://www.cett.es/ciclesformatiusho...tauracion.html
> Tenemos: técnico, hotelería y restauración. A te raccappezzarti!!


Saludotes.
gg


----------



## irene.acler

Creo que al fin y al cabo se trata de eso. He encontrado algunas ocurrencias en Google para Técnico Superior en Restauración.

Gracias


----------

